# Betta started bubble nest, then I added tetra.



## DoubleTail1 (Dec 30, 2012)

My betta made his first bubble nest. He started recently so it's not very big yet. I just added 4 neon tetra in with him today. Was that ok to do? The fish store guy said its fine, but I just want others' opinions. 
Also, if anyone can tell me please! How do I feed the tetra?! I give my betta his pellets twice daily and he knows to come up to the surface to get them. One of the pellets fell to the bottom and the tetra darted over to get it, but then didn't want it. They stay at the very bottom, so I don't know how to feed them without my betta eating to much or the food falling in the rocks and going bad.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

How big is the tank? 4 Tetra *can* work with a betta, but tetras seem to be pretty delicate, so you need to make extra sure to have pristine water. Your betta will appreciate that too. A bigger tank should be fine, a smaller one...not so much.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Any tetra can become finnippers if in small groups. The larger the group, the less the chance for nipping. I believe 5 is the minimum size for a shoul. Someone correct me if my memory fails me.

There are also others who have told me that their Betta ate the Neons, but I guess that is more about the personality of the Betta.

What is your tank size? You will need a minimum of a 10 gallon. I'm sure you noticed how "zippy" they are and anything smaller just wont work. To keep them healthy, you will need a clean tank with a filter and good flakes. When 1st added, kind of over-do the pwc to keep the water extra clean. And none of those huge ones either! 30% at a time. Maybe a 50% if you REALLY need to, but no cupping! It stresses them out and makes them go pale.

Crumble flakes up into small pieces, pinch them between 2 fingers, and with the filter turned off, release the flakes into the water column. They will snatch the flakes as the float down. They don't need a lot of food, so don't go crazy


----------



## DoubleTail1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon tank. 

So you're saying the tetra might nip and my betta's fins? I definitely don't want that. How will I know if I need to take them out for the well being of my betta?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

You need to add 1-3 more Neons (I'm guessing there is nothing else in the tank to overwhelm the bioload?), make sure you have plenty of decor (test it before adding as lots of "aqarium safe" products are anything but!) for everyone to hide in, and watch your betta's tail and fins for signs of shredding or just aggression between them.

btw, I edited my 1st post
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoubleTail1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just the betta and 4 tetra in the tank. I have 2 palm trees, 2 silk plants (my betta is nesting by the tall one. He liked it from the minute I put it in), and a stone arch. I feel dumb for asking... But what does pwc mean?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't be! It means partial water change. It's when you take out part of the water and replace it with fresh. Don't worry. I've been on for months and I still don't know all the shorthand ;-)

Awww, so cute! They always have their favorites don't they? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi, I have pretty much the exact same tank set up except I have 6 glowlight tetras. I just feed them tropical fish flakes, frozen blood worms once a week, and sometimes they will steal one of my bettas pellets/flakes. The only time they have ever tried to nip my betta was during feeding time but that only happened a few times.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula.

You want to get a pinch then release it after you have it submerged. It will float down and your Neons with gobble it up. Bettas love it as well but they are super small pellets. Neons will not come to the surface to eat. You only want to feed them sinking pellets or crushed flakes. I alternate between flakes and pellets with a side if frozen shrimp every now and then. Neons will eat food off the bottom of a tank. I have seen it mentioned on several site that they won't but that is a myth. My Neons and Cardinals look like bottom feeders after they have caught everything floating down they could find.


----------



## DoubleTail1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Great! Thanks all!


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

5 is the minimum shoal size for Neon Tetra, but you need six or more to help with the fin nipping.


----------



## DoubleTail1 (Dec 30, 2012)

So I should get 2 more?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

2 or 3. If the tank is cycled and you keep up with your pwc, an odd number is best, so go for 3 more. If not, just 2.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoubleTail1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

FWIW, once your tetras get comfortable in their home, expect them to become bolder at feeding time. I normally feed my betta girls first and then put in sinking micropellets for the tetras. The bigger tetras now come up to the top when I get the betta pellets out and *will* go for any unclaimed ones they see at the surface.

Also had one amusing episode in which my newest girl, who likes to grab her pellet, chew it, spit it out, chase it and regrab it learned the hard way that this might not work out so well when there's a tetra nearby!


----------



## LyLy (Jan 28, 2013)

When I first got my betta, I placed 4 neons and a golden algae eater in with him. After the first day 2 of the neons went belly up, the other two seemed to coexist just fine with the betta. They're midlevel/bottom level swimmers, so they don't get too into a betta's way. 

In regards to the feeding question, try to feed your betta floating pellets first in one corner/side of the tank and either wait a while until he's finished and then put sinking pellets like what Shadyr said. I try to put the sinking pellets into another end/corner of the tank so that way the betta can't get to those as quick if they happen to catch his eye. Normally if I feed them at the same time, the floating pellets seem to distract my betta enough to where the neons could still eat.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Always feed the betta first. He is dominant and agressive (even if he acts sweet, he has a determined nature) and diserves that respect (or what looks like it). Feed him his pellets and then release the flakes into the water collumn (or whatever you decided to feed the tetra). I've always feed from most dominant to least dominant (then top to bottom) so that the little handfulls are satisfies when I get to the passive or scardy ones who would otherwise get very little. Even if the agressive pigs chow down slower when they have been fed first and tend to ignore the actual intended recipiants of the food more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

